# More UCLA Production Interviews



## maozbrown (Mar 26, 2008)

I made a new thread for this because I wanted to get the attention of some of those people out there who have not been invited for a UCLA directing interview and have stopped checking the UCLA Interview thread.

I just called Student Services and asked if all directing interview notifications have been sent out. The response I got was no. I was a bit confused by this because it seemed (at least judging from this forum) that a bunch of people all got interview invites at the same time (practically the same evening), and then everything fell silent.

Anyway, according to the girl on the phone at UCLA student services, they will still be sending out interview notifications until the end of this week.

I encourage anyone reading this to call and double check. It's happened before that 
administrators contradict each other.

Again, I called student services... 310-206-8441.

Calling the admissions office will get you a useless automated response.


----------



## dahinducow (Mar 26, 2008)

I was interviewed earlier this month.

Even if I get accepted I might decline to focus on another year of writing and SFX training.

Also, I only really applied to UCLA, so I kinda feel I am limiting myself by not applying to all of them so I have more options.

So, I might wait a year, then apply again, but to a bunch of places instead.

But of course, I have to accepted first before that's even a choice I have to make -- hehe.


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 27, 2008)

hey maozbrown, thanks for starting this thread.  I applied to the MFA directing program but have not hear a thing.  I am a little worried.  I live in Chicago.  But it seems like most people who have gotten interviews are on the East or West coast?  Where you living? Hey dahinducow, where are you living?
I wish you both all the best!!


----------



## dahinducow (Mar 27, 2008)

I live in Los Angeles.


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 28, 2008)

Very cool.  Hey, I got my rejection letter from UCLA.  I will apply next year. I do still plan on moving to LA in July.  Maybe I'll see you all out there...

Best of luck,
Myke


----------

